# If You Could Have One, Which One Would It Be?



## blindpassion (Apr 17, 2008)

Hey everyone! 

*If you could have ONE item from MAC, and only one, (Sooooo scary to think about haha!) which one would it be?*

not 'eyeshadows' but more specifically a certain eyeshadow
thats how specific you have to get 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





This sha'll be fun.
Thankfully, it's just fiction.
If I could only have one thing, it would be: 

*Vanilla Pigment* It's so useful!


----------



## Simply Elegant (Apr 17, 2008)

Well dressed blush definitely.


----------



## purrtykitty (Apr 17, 2008)

Noooo...don't make me chooooose!!!  But I s'pose Coco Pigment.


----------



## MACATTAK (Apr 17, 2008)

I'd say All Girl pigment because I can use it as shadow, blush or mixed with a clear gloss (from another brand of course) for a lip gloss!


----------



## panda0410 (Apr 17, 2008)

Greent frost original pigment! I love this colour and of all my pigments this is the one I adore the most!


----------



## mreichert (Apr 17, 2008)

SFF in NW15   <-- yes, I'm that pasty white


----------



## blindpassion (Apr 17, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mreichert* 

 
_SFF in NW15 <-- yes, I'm that pasty white 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Me too! Except Im NC15, and its ALMOST too dark
Im going tanning soon haha


----------



## M.A.C. head. (Apr 17, 2008)

I'd have to say my "Big Baby" plush glass lip gloss. 

I'm a fiend for glosses, always have been. If I wear nothing else on my face, I wear gloss.


----------



## chocolategoddes (Apr 17, 2008)

GASP!!! Why would you think of such a horrible thing! Only ONE MAC product. Hide the children! 

*sigh*  I guess I'd choose pink bronze pigment.


----------



## mizuki~ (Apr 18, 2008)

Hmm..just one item? It's gotta be my wonderful 187!


----------



## palatial (Apr 18, 2008)

well dressed blush, i think! that was hard


----------



## foomph (Apr 18, 2008)

I think Shroom eyshadow...it just birghtens my eyes so much and can be used as a highliter


----------



## KikiB (Apr 18, 2008)

Wow only one?

Probably Crystal Avalanche eyeshadow.

Making me choose is NOT cool and I have a miniscule MAC collection so I can only imagine how hard it is for those of you who actually have collections.


----------



## rocking chick (Apr 18, 2008)

Moisture Select Concealer


----------



## tigerli17 (Apr 18, 2008)

Erm...god erm....this is tough...Ok I got to go with Vanilla pigment. You can do loads with that really. I like to rub a tiny lil bit in my moisturiser for a bit of a glow


----------



## Paramnesia (Apr 18, 2008)

Studio finish concealer in NC15.


----------



## shootergirlnc (Apr 18, 2008)

Lily white pigment. freaking LOVE this color!


----------



## ilovegreen (Apr 18, 2008)

Only 1 I'll have nightmares thinking of that...thanks ! lol 

I'd have to say Blot Powder in dark & deep dark, it's the only prodcut I've actually finished and had to re buy as I use it all the time.


----------



## susanks1 (Apr 18, 2008)

coco pigment


----------



## Susanne (Apr 18, 2008)

e/s Parrot


----------



## gigglegirl (Apr 18, 2008)

neutral pink eyeshadow. hands down. but it must be over a pink base, but if I could only have one mac product, i'd get a cream shadow from bobbi brown in orchid to go as my base. lol


----------



## redambition (Apr 19, 2008)

MSF natural in light - i use it every day


----------



## JesseVanity (Apr 19, 2008)

187 brush!


----------



## newagetomatoz (Apr 19, 2008)

Oh bother, I hate making decisions like this...

I guess I would have to say Lightscapade; it is such an awesome all-purpose highlighter, undereye brightener, and just beautiful! lol


----------



## FiestyFemme (Apr 19, 2008)

Smolder e/k. I've tried other liners, and this is my fave hands down.


----------



## Bluebell (Apr 19, 2008)

I would choose MSF in Shimpagne.


----------



## .k. (Apr 19, 2008)

well dressed blush! im deathly pale and blush brightens my whole face even if im not wearing anything else.


----------



## contrabassoon (Apr 20, 2008)

Loves Pink Glimmershimmer  from the Barbie Loves MAC collection. If I'm not going to have any other MAC products, I want my cheeks looking beautiful.


----------



## coachkitten (Apr 20, 2008)

One MAC item?!?  This question does not make sense to me! 

I guess if I could pick JUST one it would be Studio Fluid Fix Foundation!


----------



## xxsgtigressxx (Apr 20, 2008)

myth lipstick!  Ive never seen a better nude on me and I KNOW almost no brands have a lipstick this light . I love it.  I seriously would DIE if it was discontinued.


----------



## Nymphetish (Apr 20, 2008)

That's quite hard...probably Electric Eel.


----------



## anilegne (Apr 20, 2008)

Moth Brown!


----------



## jetplanesex (Apr 20, 2008)

Plushlash, definitely! I can't live without mascara as I'm pretty fair with blonde lashes and I LOVE this mascara waaaay more than any others I have ever tried


----------



## Babylard (Apr 20, 2008)

my beloved #183


----------



## amber_j (Apr 20, 2008)

Ambering Rose blush.
I just love the polished finish this gives me.


----------



## kiss (Apr 20, 2008)

heatherette trio 1 because it has 3 colors in only one mac product! lol 

 but if I HAD to pick one I guess I'd pick true romantic beauty powder blush.


----------



## GoldenFairy (Apr 20, 2008)

At the moment it would have to be Hollywood Nights lippie.


----------



## melliquor (Apr 20, 2008)

Oh God... what a hard question.  I can list one of every category but to narrow down to only one... I guess Mineralize Satinfinish NW20.  This is the BEST foundation EVER... it gives me a gorgeous flawless look.  I can never tell that I am wearing it.  I LOVE it.  I would die if they ever d/c it!!!!


----------



## Winnie (Apr 20, 2008)

Crazy question that's for sure! Right this minute I would choose Eversun beauty powder blush.


----------



## clslvr6spd (Apr 20, 2008)

Eek, this is hard one...right now, I guess it would be mineralize loose foundation.


----------



## OMGitsKatielove (Apr 20, 2008)

That's a hard one... I'd have to say my Gold Spill MSF. I use it almost every single day, even in the winter. When I run out of this stuff, I have no idea what I'm going to do.


----------



## blindpassion (Apr 20, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *clslvr6spd* 

 
_Eek, this is hard one...right now, I guess it would be mineralize loose foundation._

 

Oh nice! Ive been waiting to try this
What do you think of it so far?


----------



## VDUB*BELLA (Apr 20, 2008)

Brew lipstick.

I honestly have such a hard time finding the 'perfect' nudie lippy and it hurts more that this one is LE


----------



## clslvr6spd (Apr 20, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *blindpassion* 

 
_Oh nice! Ive been waiting to try this
What do you think of it so far?_

 
I really like it! It doesn't dry out my face at all, it just gives me that airbrushed look. I use my 129 to apply it, then I buff it with the caplicator, but I am going to pick up another 187 for it. After using it for a week I had a few more zits than normal, but I realized they came from the crappy facial I got at school, haha!


----------



## frankenstain (Apr 20, 2008)

Fleshpot. ;3


----------



## greeneyes81 (Apr 21, 2008)

huh. woah. i don't think i can choose. but as of right now, i'd die without Dollymix blush


----------



## Deleted member 17944 (Apr 21, 2008)

*Studio Fix Fluid*!  Love that stuff.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I could build up from my foundation with other brands items (concealer, primer, e/s, e/l, mascara, etc).


----------



## MACa6325xi (Apr 22, 2008)

The very first MAC product I purchased back in 1994: StudioFix Foundation in C7


----------



## mesopotamian (Apr 22, 2008)

blacktrach fluidline for sure!


----------



## stacylynne (Apr 22, 2008)

Not Fair!!!


----------



## spectrolite (Apr 22, 2008)

MSF Natural in Dark! I could easily buy other shadows etc from other brands.


----------



## CoralBlast (Apr 22, 2008)

my star violet , the most beautiful shade ever!


----------



## Divinity (Apr 22, 2008)

Stereo Rose msf


----------



## mango88 (Apr 22, 2008)

will have to be my 187 brush


----------



## jin1022000 (Apr 23, 2008)

mine would be #187 brush!!!!!!!!!!! all the other MAC stuff... I CAN live w/o THEM~


----------



## Le-Saboteur (Apr 23, 2008)

Girl About Town lipstick... always cheers me up when I'm having a bad day. I have other products that could do for everything else, but I haven't seen a colour as awesome or crrreamy as GAT.


----------



## girloflowers (Apr 26, 2008)

hehehe, i only have one anyway! (that isn't a sample) and its Glissade MSF. It is my baby.


----------



## fashionette (Apr 26, 2008)

Ladyblush blushcreme, it's soooo gorgeous. Can also double as a lip color.


----------



## pennybeau (Apr 28, 2008)

At this moment I would have to say Blacktrack Fluidline. It's the only liner that doesn't smudge on me. :]


----------



## Shannyn (Apr 28, 2008)

This is so hard! I guess Blacktrack Fluidline! I love it so much and I must always have eyeliner on.


----------



## oddinary (Apr 29, 2008)

Bountiful Brown Powerpoint - I love it to death!


----------



## boudoirblonde (Apr 29, 2008)

Light flush MSF
Awesome as e/s
AMAZING on cheeks
and could even get away with it on lips

If I end up working for another cosmetic counter - that isnt mac (waiting to hear back!!) I dunno what Im gonna do without my MSFs 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





!!


----------



## ri0tdorque (Apr 29, 2008)

Let see so far out of what I've purchased in the past month it's a toss up between Phoof! and Hepcat

But I'm really interested in reading what everyone else's 'can't live without' ones are.


----------



## blindpassion (May 12, 2008)

For the moment, I am now changing my answer to Steppin' Out Dazzleglass


----------



## lilmeggers09 (May 13, 2008)

wow, its hard to choose just one.....

I think Shimpagne MSF...lots of possibilities and it gives me a glow


----------



## anjelik_dreamin (May 13, 2008)

Light Flush. In fact, I shall soon be purchasing a backup for the second time...first got lost in the mail


----------



## blindpassion (Jun 3, 2008)

Mmm and Im changing again! to Lollipop Lovin' lipstick


----------



## emeraldjewels (Jun 3, 2008)

beige-ing shadestick


----------



## midnightlouise (Jun 4, 2008)

Hmm. Blacktrack I think. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 For now....


----------



## kobri (Jun 4, 2008)

Oh gosh! It's a toss up between Well Dressed Blush, Girl Friendly PP, Lollipop Loving and Your Ladyship. Does anyone have a four-sided coin?!?


----------



## KellyBean (Jun 8, 2008)

Select cover-up. I can mix it with a bit of moisturizer and use it as a foundation, or just use it as concealer.


----------



## lizardprincesa (Jun 8, 2008)

*Delineate Fluidline**
 ( i use it as a base for most of my dramatic looks, beneath*
*pinks,purples reds,browns, MAC & drugstore alike*
*I have a back-up, but my constant anxiety is that it could dry up or
 some tragedy could befall it..*
*( & many people of the World are starving... 
I'm such an addict & too materialistic 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*


*Blacktrack Fluidline*
*PointBlack Liquid Last*

*eek! Was I supposed to choose one?*

*My upcoming birthday is giving me so much anxiety...I can buy probably *1* MAC product, perhaps, 2.  Common sense says  buy staples...but oooh...
I desire some rare LE DC MES (another favorite)*

*I talk too much! Sorry 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*​


----------



## Karen_B (Jun 8, 2008)

Either the 239 or the 252 brush.


----------



## vcanady (Jun 8, 2008)

Like a few others have said...the 187!!!! It is like the god of the makeup brushes, no ones kidding when you hear the raves.


----------



## Devon (Jun 8, 2008)

*subtle pigment*... but it's too hard to decide...


----------



## NatalieMT (Jun 8, 2008)

I think Provence pigment, people don't give it enough credit! I think it's such a pretty colour as an eyeshadow but it also works great as a highlighter on all areas of the face!


----------



## AudreyNicole (Jun 8, 2008)

Ya know, there are SO many MAC products that I love, but if I could only have one, it would be EZ Baby Tendertone


----------



## iluffyew769769 (Jun 8, 2008)

Tan Pigment


----------



## Miss Rose (Jun 10, 2008)

I would pick the 217, its my "if i had do I could do the whole face with" brush hahaha


----------



## Sanayhs (Jun 11, 2008)

Ugh. I'm going to go with Lightscapade. It is my dearly beloved.


----------



## clamster (Jul 2, 2008)

Oh man... ONE product!!! well... @ the moment it would be saddle e/s. It's always in my crease!


----------



## babyfauxblondie (Jul 3, 2008)

blacktrack fluidline.
i could not LIVE without it!


----------



## jrm (Jul 5, 2008)

I think for me, if I could only use one product, it would have to be fibre rich mascara - either in _all black_ or _whole brown_.

.. with pale skin, blonde hair, very light eyelashes - my blue eyes and entire face just look so very dull without eyeliner and/or mascara ... but with it, it stops me looking quite so ordinary ...


----------



## sweetie0716 (Jul 5, 2008)

I have to go with sweet sienna pigment! I've been using this everytime i did my eyes for the last month. Good thing I have backups of this.


----------



## Odette1303 (Jul 5, 2008)

Dazzleglass in Baby Sparks. Beautiful colour...


----------



## x.DOLLYMiX.x (Jul 5, 2008)

It would have to be the 187 brush, this is the best brush in the world!!!


----------



## bellezzadolce (Jul 7, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *clamster* 

 
_Oh man... ONE product!!! well... @ the moment it would be saddle e/s. It's always in my crease!_

 
Me too


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Jul 7, 2008)

I would pick Pink Pearl pigment. I would use it on my eyes, cheeks and lips


----------



## MAC_Whore (Jul 7, 2008)

Loophole in 3....2....1....My one MAC item would be a gift card so I could buy several more items.


----------



## blindpassion (Jul 7, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MAC_Whore* 

 
_Loophole in 3....2....1....My one MAC item would be a gift card so I could buy several more items._

 


Big loophole.
Spoken like a true MAC whore, I love it!


----------



## lindas1983 (Jul 7, 2008)

Blacktrack fluidline, as fluidlines are the only eyeliners that work for me.


----------



## nelyanaphonexia (Jul 9, 2008)

my MSF in NW30


----------



## magia (Aug 1, 2008)

I would say Vanilla pigment. It's so useful, perfect! For lips, for eyes, for cheeks..


----------



## blindpassion (Aug 1, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *magia* 

 
_I would say Vanilla pigment. It's so useful, perfect! For lips, for eyes, for cheeks.._

 


Vanilla pigment is amaaazing
So multipurpose!


----------



## sonnebutti (Aug 1, 2008)

naked lunch e/s


----------



## fashionate (Aug 3, 2008)

oh god...big baby plushglass, definitely


----------



## KellyBean (Aug 4, 2008)

Love nectar lustreglass. love it! I go through a tube a month.

Edit: Actually, this or my fave quad, consisting of naked lunch (lid), vanilla (highlight), satin taupe (crease) and charcoal brown (brows).


----------

